# Muscle Mass in Elderly Boosted by Combining Resistance Exercise and Blood Flow Restri



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Muscle Mass in Elderly Boosted by Combining Resistance Exercise and Blood Flow Restriction ScienceDaily – For years, researchers have known that resistance exercise training — such as weightlifting, in which muscles work against gravity or another force — can be one of the most effective ways to fight the debilitating muscle loss caused by aging. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

